# Chaos Reigns



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

wow, amazing night. 

I thought maybe i'd have like 10 people come to my party but through the night about 30 showed. The trick or treaters were OK, but I had a management role this year so I couldn't do a lot of handing out candy. 

Then the surprise came....

We gathered everyone in the living room and announced that my partner of 11 years and I are getting married. We are going to Iowa (gay marriage FTW) on 2.5.10 (our anniversary). It was well received and no one knocked over a speaker in rage. 

I have tons of photos and video i'll post in the next few days. 


I don't know if I'm going to do this next year tho, It's time to take a break.


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Nope! NOT!
No way!! You cannot....skip a year!
Must continue haunting.....just cause you're gonna be married...no excuse.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Well, I would hope people you invited to your house wouldn't be knocking over speakers in rage

Congratulations!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Congratulations on your successful party and engagement.


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

Congrats!!! I agree. Can't skip a year.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Sounds like you had a great night! Congrats!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Congrats, and no skipping!!!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Congratulations but c'mon get your priorities straight.... I mean..... you know.... Halloween!!!! You can't just skip it.

All the best to you and I hope you two have a great time.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

thats great! congrats to you both!!!!!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Glad to hear you had a great night and congrats on engagement. However, I agree with everyone else, no skipping allowed, must continue on. Good luck to both of you


----------



## Bilbo (Dec 13, 2007)

Had I been there I would have ragefully been tipping speakers for suggesting you were skipping next year!


Oh, and have to add: Congratulations! I didn't realize that our state (MN) didn't recognize same-sex marriages. Hopefully one day.

Gays have every right to be as miserable as us straight folk (thank god my wife doesn't read these forums). I am happily married, I swear!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Wow. Congrats. No skipping, though!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Congratulations on your party and your upcoming marriage. I agree - haunt til your hearts content!!!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats on your engagement, but skipping Halloween next year, now that's a sin.


----------

